# ITCHY swollen feet/ankles driving me mad!!



## kelseyyy

since about a week ago! if i stand long enough to just wash the dishes, sit certain ways for a while or pretty much standing for any period of time doing anything, my feet turn red almost purple and swell and go numb but most of the time ITCH! bad itching, itching thats enough to make me use a sharp hair comb on them! it is driving me crazy :( with my first born the swelling didn't start getting this bad until i was about 39 weeks and they still didn't itch like this only swelled. im 37 weeks today and it has already begun!! does this happen to anyone else?? it is mad itching!! is there anything i can do, if i remember correctly with my first pregnancy my dr told me there was nothing you could really do about it...surely there are some remedies! xx


----------



## hayleyet

My itching doesn't sound as bad as yours but if my feet really get huge the
Skin is so sore and uncomfy. I have a foot spa, I put my feet in it with cool water and a refreshing citrus bath soak. So soothing!! I do that for about 10mins and then try and get them raised to ease the swelling (which doesn't work very quickly if they are bad). If you've got no foot spa a bucket would do just wouldn't have the bubbles which massage. I use stretch Mark cream to moisturise my feet too-figure it's supposed to help ease itchy stomachs so cant do any harm on feet. 
I'll be interested to see what everyone else uses as the weather in England has suddenly turned hot and I'm sure this will drive me mad this week. Xx


----------



## mumoffive

Its probably the swelling but you should get any severe itching checked out with a blood test. It could be a sign of Obstetric cholestasis. Its quite serious the more your pregnancy progresses. Itching of course is normal. I itch myself but OC is particulary relevant if you have it on your palms or soles of your feet. x There is a thread above these posts on this forum about it. x


----------



## meow951

Same as the other ladies have said keep an eye as swelling can be a sign of pre eclampsia and itching can be to do with something else as well (cant remember the spelling).

I've got horrible puffy feet too. I just keep them up when i'm sat down and try not to be on my feet too long. Also i read that if you get someone to massage your feet in and upwards motion up to the ankles it can help too.


----------



## tristansmum

get that itching checked out as mine was obstatric cholestasis which needs to be monitored and you maybe induced early if it is.


----------



## miss cakes

i itch my ankles and feet so much i draw blood but i cant stop it!! it drives me totally bonkers x


----------



## scuffer

You need to report severe itchiness on hands and feet as it can be a sign of a liver problem, I can't remember what it's called but there's a warning about it in my maternity notes. Hopefully it's nothing but I would ring them for advice, they may want to do a blood test.


----------



## kelseyyy

mumoffive said:


> Its probably the swelling but you should get any severe itching checked out with a blood test. It could be a sign of Obstetric cholestasis. Its quite serious the more your pregnancy progresses. Itching of course is normal. I itch myself but OC is particulary relevant if you have it on your palms or soles of your feet. x There is a thread above these posts on this forum about it. x

concerned now as the palms of my hands itch as well! and the soles of my feet itch so bad and its annoying because im very ticklish and scratching them tickles a lot!
ty will get this checked out now xx


----------



## peanut08

I have had itchy feet and restless legs right throught my pg, had blood test to rule out any abnormailites and i just have to get on with it:cry:. I put my feet in cool water before bed and use oatmeal cream to soothe like aveeno, they are so dry and itchy it gets me down esp as its getting hard to reach them now :blush: i think a trip to the salon for a pedicure is gona be needed soon:haha: hope you will find someting that will help your itch xx


----------

